# How to run mounted ISO files in compatibility



## techguy2010 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello, I want to play a game called resident evil 1 but it only runs in windows 95 compatibility and I have windows 7. I mounted the game's ISO file with poweriso but now my problem is that now I don't know how to run the virtual disk in compatibility mode. Please help.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Simply open the virtual disk and right-click on the game (or setup) executable and select *Properties*-> *Compatibility* tab and select the required options.

Regards,
Reventon


----------

